# Bringing home the catch..



## Capt Lightning (Jul 10, 2016)

Trawler BF61  "Transcend" hauling its nets off the Moray coast.  'BF' indicates the boat's home port of Banff.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------

